# EvenTT 12



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi all,
Any members interested in meeting up to cruise to the EvenTT 12 from the Wolverhampton/Walsall area on the Sunday ? 
My intention is to take the M5 - M42 - M40 as this has proved be a quieter and smoother route as opposed to straight down the M6.

I would recommend any members traveling M6 south bound on the day to join the M5 junc 8 off the M6 for the reasons above.

We could of course stop off on route to meet up with other members if there is any interest.

Let me know your thoughts.

Thanks,
Jase.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry don't understand the question.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Wallsendmag said:


> Sorry don't understand the question.


Sorry, post re-edited. Not sure what happened there. 
Can this thread be repeated as its double posted?

Thanks,


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
If you are thinking of M5 onto the 42 then onto the 40. May I suggest that we meet up at Hopwood Services just by J2 on the M42 at 9:00am to leave at 9:30am as it is only 25mins from here to the bash. The folks that are coming up from places such as south Wales and also up to Worcester etc. could also join us there. 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> If you are thinking of M5 onto the 42 then onto the 40. May I suggest that we meet up at Hopwood Services just by J2 on the M42 at 9:00am to leave at 9:30am as it is only 25mins from here to the bash. The folks that are coming up from places such as south Wales and also up to Worcester etc. could also join us there. 8)


Hi Phil,
That's fine for me. 
Would that suit anyone else ?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
May I suggest that you alter the main title on the thread to include somthing like "West Midlands Sunday cruise to EvenTT 12". You can then start a list of folks that would be up for it. 8)


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll be heading down the M6 , M5 or M6 Toll, I'll see you at Hopwood Phill


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Great idea but don't think for a min i'm going to be there for 9:30am as i'm working til 1am the night before [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'll try but don't wait for me :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> Great idea but don't think for a min i'm going to be there for 9:30am as i'm working til 1am the night before [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> I'll try but don't wait for me :lol:


See what you can do..the offer is open to anyone traveling this way


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Is Hopwood the definate meeting place for Sunday morning?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> Is Hopwood the definate meeting place for Sunday morning?


It's very doable for me, I'm sure Phil is fine with it as it was he who suggested this spot.
Yeah, so come along if you're traveling M5, 42, 40 route. The more the merrier ;-)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry guys we have a viewing of our house on Sunday that is up for sale and as the housing market is a tad slow at the moment we are going to have to cancel going to Gaydon and put up with a couple tramping around our home. :?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Sorry guys we have a viewing of our house on Sunday that is up for sale and as the housing market is a tad slow at the moment we are going to have to cancel going to Gaydon and put up with a couple tramping around our home. :?


No worries Phil, hopefully you'll still get chance to call in at Gaydon later in the day 

Forest, do you still fancy meeting up on route ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes indeed, I'll still aim for the same place. There are some roadworks just after J2 on M5 but hopefully shouldn't cause too much hassle on Sunday.
Looking forward to it, shame about the forecast


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

forest said:


> Yes indeed, I'll still aim for the same place. There are some roadworks just after J2 on M5 but hopefully shouldn't cause too much hassle on Sunday.


Those roadworks are only for about 200 yards so no hassle, especially on a Sunday morning.

I'm not working as late on Sat night as i thought now so will try and meet at Hopwood for 9:30am, but again don't wait for me just incase i'm still [smiley=sleeping.gif]



forest said:



> Looking forward to it, shame about the forecast


Oh really, i was scared to look! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Phil good luck with the viewing 'cos it's dire at the moment trying to sell


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all. I have just got my ticket and I am up for this, bit out of my way, but good excuse for a drive.

@Iain (forest) I will call you Saturday to see if it makes sense to meet you on the way or just at the services.

@GanXter - you up for this?

Looking forward to meeting you all .... My first TT Event !!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

LordG71 said:


> Hi all. I have just got my ticket and I am up for this, bit out of my way, but good excuse for a drive.
> 
> @Iain (forest) I will call you Saturday to see if it makes sense to meet you on the way or just at the services.
> 
> ...


Make sure you come by the club stand and say hello


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

LordG71 said:


> @Iain (forest) I will call you Saturday to see if it makes sense to meet you on the way


Sounds good Neil, I think it takes about 40 mins down to the services, we can meet on the A5 (lay-by) just before the toll T7 exit at Churchbridge if you fancy

Speak to you on Sat

Iain


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, I think I know where you are suggesting - will call you later today just to confirm (tomorrow is crazy busy for me).

Anyone else from the Lichfield/Tamworth/Burton area want to meet up on the A5 in Cannock - between 08:30 and 08:45? - at the moment it is Iain (Forest), Darren (GanXter) and Neil (me)?

@TT4PJ - how many other people are meeting at the Hopwood Services?

Neil



forest said:


> Sounds good Neil, I think it takes about 40 mins down to the services, we can meet on the A5 (lay-by) just before the toll T7 exit at Churchbridge if you fancy
> 
> Speak to you on Sat
> 
> Iain


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

LordG71 said:


> Yes, I think I know where you are suggesting - will call you later today just to confirm (tomorrow is crazy busy for me).
> 
> Anyone else from the Lichfield/Tamworth/Burton area want to meet up on the A5 in Cannock - between 08:30 and 08:45? - at the moment it is Iain (Forest), Darren (GanXter) and Neil (me)?
> 
> ...


Going by a previous post, I don't think Phil will be able to make it now, so I'm assuming it was to be me and forest.
I live near shareshill, close to the A5. Can all meet there if that suits everyone better?

Jase.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Update for meeting in Cannock.*

Just spoke to Iain (Forest) and we are going to meet on the A5 (lay-by) just before the toll T7 exit at Churchbridge at *08:30* - we will then cruise to the Services on the M42.

Currently we have: *Forest, GaXter* and *LordG71* meeting on the A5 - anyone else so we know who wait for....?

BTW:if you are using a SAT Nav - this is the nearest Post Code: WS11 0GB

or have a look at the link below - the Arrow shows the location of the lay-by (on the left just before your approach the round about)

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...st=2&pc=WS11+0GB&mapp=map.srf&searchp=ids.srf


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi guys

It looks like the arrow is pointing on the Bridgetown side of the the orbital roundabouts, the one I had in mind was the other side of the 3 islands.
Just noticed Templar is at shareshill, there is another layby we could use on the new road. I'll see if I can post a picture later


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

whoops, sorry folks, try this with new arrow position:

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=685&ax=398963&ay=308120&lm=0


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

See if this works, this was the lay-by I was thinking of

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=39 ... 08107&lm=0

Or if you go over the roundabouts and follow the road at the side of the toll road there is another one up there

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=39 ... 07697&lm=0


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

LordG71 said:


> whoops, sorry folks, try this with new arrow position:
> 
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=685&ax=398963&ay=308120&lm=0


That's the one, beat me to it


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

LordG71 said:


> *Update for meeting in Cannock.*
> 
> Just spoke to Iain (Forest) and we are going to meet on the A5 (lay-by) just before the toll T7 exit at Churchbridge at *08:30* - we will then cruise to the Services on the M42.
> 
> ...


Do you guys intend to travel down the Toll road ?
Not sure why really as the M5 will be quiet that time on a Sunday morning and save a few quid at the same time.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

No mate, meeting up on A5 just before orbital roundabouts, then heading upto M6 J11 along side the toll, then M5 and M42 to Hopwood. That's the reason I suggested the other lay-by just before the last island before J11, if it's close for you


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> No mate, meeting up on A5 just before orbital roundabouts, then heading upto M6 J11 along side the toll, then M5 and M42 to Hopwood. That's the reason I suggested the other lay-by just before the last island before J11, if it's close for you


That suits me fine, I appreciate your consideration, thank you.
I look forward to meeting up with you guys at your proposed location at 8.30.
See you then.

Jase.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> That suits me fine, I appreciate your consideration, thank you.
> I look forward to meeting up with you guys at your proposed location at 8.30.
> See you then.
> 
> Jase.


Nice one Jase, look forward to meeting you on Sunday

Sounds like that may be 4 of us in the lay-by heading to Hopwood


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > That suits me fine, I appreciate your consideration, thank you.
> ...


Do you know of anymore meeting up at Hopwood ?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Templar said:


> Do you know of anymore meeting up at Hopwood ?


Looking at the posts, there are a couple of possibilities but they are not 100%


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

Guys we have another tt joining us! My cousin wantastic has finally decided to join us. Look forward to seeing you all!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

GanXteR said:


> Guys we have another tt joining us! My cousin wantastic has finally decided to join us. Look forward to seeing you all!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


Great stuff, the more the merrier.

I think there might be a few stragglers joining up at Hopwood too..waiting to see what weather we get before they commit to saying they'll meet up.


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

excellent - see you all tomorrow


----------



## GanXteR (May 17, 2011)

waiting to see if Phil ( spaceman10 ) is going to join us all too


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi mate ,

I have my children coming with me so will be making my own way there due to not knowing what time we will be leaving .
so may see you all on the way to the show if that ok

Hope the weather stays good , clean the tt tonight and it looks good

I wonder how many will be going ?

It will be good to see every body there

Phil


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Morning, see you in hour and half


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> Morning, see you in hour and half


Morning, 
Giving the TT a quick wipe over ? See you shortly.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Have a nice day guys and post up some pics.
Looks like you are going to be lucky with the weather at least till around 2:00ish.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Not sure I'm at the right spot guys.. moved onto Hopwood, hope to see you there.


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Only just woke up, was later last night than i thought so not a chance of getting to Hopwood for 09:30... sorry!

See you there in a while


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Any of you guys going to Event13 this year ?


----------

